# Change port number



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

I finally got my HR10-250 networked internally. I already have a wireless camera using port 80 so I need to change the default port 80 that the Tivo uses to something else.

How do I do this? What alternate port should I use?

Thanks


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

For TWP? If so, then you can change the port it uses in tivoweb.cfg. I use 8010, 8020, 8030, and 8040 for my four DTiVos.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

For Tivo Web Plus yes. But please forgive my ignorance, but what is the path to tivoweb.cfg? I can telnet in but I don't know where to go. And then I would just use vi to edit that file correct?

Thanks


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

I found it and made the change. So to access the Tivo internally I should be able to type 192.168.1.98:8010 (which is the IP of the TIvo) correct? That doesn't work.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

Did you reload TWP?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Or restart Tivo


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

I got it working. Restarting TWP did the trick. Should have thought of that. Thanks.

But now I have this problem. When I click the "Screen" link on the TWP main menu I get this error:
INTERNAL SERVER ERROR
--cut here--
action_screen '/' ''
invalid command name "SendKeyAndWait"
while executing
"SendKeyAndWait dumpState"
(procedure "::action_screen" line 14)
invoked from within
"::action_$action $chan $part $env"
("eval" body line 1)
invoked from within
"eval {::action_$action $chan $part $env}"
--cut here--


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Ok I fixed the SendKeyAndWait error with a little googling.

But now this... how do I telnet in remotely? I can telnet no problem internally and I can connect to TivoWebPlus externally just fine. But not with Telnet. Is it a port issue? Right now I have my router set to forward the Tivo to port 8010 and changed the port in the tivoweb.cfg file.


----------



## DougF (Mar 18, 2003)

Do you have your router set to forward port 23 to your TiVo? If not, you need to.

There is also a chance that your ISP blocks that port.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

ctromp said:


> Ok I fixed the SendKeyAndWait error with a little googling.
> 
> But now this... how do I telnet in remotely? I can telnet no problem internally and I can connect to TivoWebPlus externally just fine. But not with Telnet. Is it a port issue? Right now I have my router set to forward the Tivo to port 8010 and changed the port in the tivoweb.cfg file.


BAD idea. There is absolutely NO security in Tivo's telnet daemon, and if you open up the telnet port on your router (port 23) a portscanner could find it in no time.


----------



## ctromp (Sep 26, 2006)

Good point. I had it working but I guess I'll disable it. So pretty much everybody just edits files while behind their firewall inside their network right?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Yes...or we set up a PC with IPSec/SSH, come into that PC securely, and then from there telnet into the Tivo.


----------



## MikeE. (Jun 5, 2005)

ctromp said:


> Good point. I had it working but I guess I'll disable it. So pretty much everybody just edits files while behind their firewall inside their network right?


What I do is leave port 23 turned off. When I need to telnet into my Tivo, I remotely access my router config, open up port 23, telnet in - do whatever I want to do - then close port 23 in my router config. In other words, I only open port 23 when I specifically need to telnet in remotely and then immediately close it when I'm finished.

(Same for port 21 and ftp.)

Mike


----------



## Finnstang (Sep 11, 2003)

I use LogMeIn Free to connect to my pc at home and then telnet from there.


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

When you gotta worry about telneting into your Tivo while you are away from home I think it's time you checked out a twelve step program.


----------

